# Expecting suprise number 2!!! Update page 5. . .



## DonnaBallona

Well, Im feeling quite brave so figured Id post an official announcement. . .I got my :bfp: last Sunday so that makes me around 4 weeks 6 days I think?? Im due on February 6th by my dates-exactly a week to the day after Brooke is 1!!! :cloud9: 

Im such a scaredy cat-I hope this doest Jinx anything. Im sure all will be fine. . .eeeeeeeeek!! :blush: :happydance: :cloud9:

PS, if you know me in the RW, please dont mention this to anyone else!! ta muchly :hug:


----------



## leelee

Congrats!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## akgrown

Such exciting news! Congrats!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratualtions!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey you dont hang about girl, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations on your little (very much wonderful) surprise!! dont know any other surprises that can top a :bfp:!!!

wishing you a H&H 9 months!! xx


----------



## etoya

Congrats! H&H 9 month!


----------



## kristy87

big congrats!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats hun!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## SarahMelissa

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Congratulations/congratsBFP.gif


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations xx


----------



## alice&bump

huge congrats!xx


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations xx


----------



## princess_t

Big congrats hun.x


----------



## todteach

:happydance:congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun! i am will be joining you in the 'very busy mummy club' cos i am just over 8 weeks pregnant and i have a 10 month old son! he will be 18 months old when this baby is born (eeekkkk!!!).

i hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## Wobbles

Wow congrats hun x x x


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations :D xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive congrats x x


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats

xxxx


----------



## passengerrach

aww congrats!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## lissaloo

nice one !! your gonna br run off your feet with 2 under age 3 lol !!


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wonderful news Donna xxxx


----------



## claire1978

Wowsers Donna, u sneaky devil but congrats great news :happydance:

u must be on :cloud9:

and dont worry I wont say anything to anyone, my lips are sealed :-#


----------



## myasmumma

congratulations


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats!


----------



## Sparky0207

Huge congrats to you! xx


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: huge congratulations :D xx


----------



## buttonnose82

yay congrat! thats wonderful news!

I recognise your name off another forum you go on (i post under a different name here hehe) but won't say a word over there until you announce it. Good luck and best wishes for a happy & healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## emie

:yipee:


----------



## willbamom1day

congrats


----------



## DonnaBallona

UPDATE

Thank you for all the really lovely messages-you are all so kind!

Unfortunatly whilst we were away for the weekend, I miscarried at 5 weeks. I was pretty upset but it obviously wasnt meant to be. So, Im back to TTC, but hopefully back here again soon.

Thank you very much again for the messages-they made me smile. :hugs:

xx


----------



## helen1234

really sorry for you hunni, here if you need me :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

:hugs: im gonna send u a pm


----------



## lcside

So sorry - hope things will work out soon. xx


----------



## Pops

Oh hun, I am so sorry :hugs:

Best of luck TTC and hopefully you will get a sticky BFP soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

really sorry. xx


----------



## reallytinyamy

so sorry to hear that. I hope your time comes soon :hugs:


----------



## Jessa

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## impatient1

so sorry to hear hun! :hugs:


----------



## Becky

so sorry to hear that hun x


----------



## Jemma_x

So sorry to hear:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Really sorry :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:cry: so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## babystar

:hugs:


----------



## alice&bump

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkmac85

So sorry to hear that!! Sounds like you have a great attitude about it all! Best of luck TTC :)


----------



## missjacey44

Really sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy

I am so sorry for your loss.

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am so sorry :hugs:
x


----------



## lollylou1

im so sorry to hear that hunni, big hugs and good luck TTC again

Lou
xxx


----------



## amylk87

aw i'm sorry to hear that, good luck with TTC x


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: hun...hope you are doing ok...... good luck with TTC x


----------



## Mervs Mum

:hugs:


----------



## louise1302

sorry to hear that hun...good luck ttc again xxx


----------



## nataliecn

Bah! I'm sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## Proudmom2

Congrats!!! My son is 14mnths and we just found out I am expecting again!. 
Hope everything goes well with your pregnancy. I am now 10weeks 5days!!

Amy


----------



## Proudmom2

I am sorry, when I responded it was to your original post from the 4th. 

I am very sorry for your loss.. You are in my prayers. 

Take care,
amy


----------

